# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  SOREN matou 9 ans FIV à adopter sans chat (27) - Handi'cats

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* SOREN
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 



Soren est un joli noiraud né en 03/2010 sorti de fourrière in extremis. Il est absolument adorable, il aime beaucoup le contact humain (il fait la toilette à sa famille d'accueil régulièrement), est joueur et est très câlin. 
Soren est dominant avec les chats donc à éviter, il s'entend avec les chiens et les NACS. Il aura besoin d'une famille assez présente car est très en demande de câlins, de jeux et de bavardages ! C'est un amour de chat calme, encore jeune et en pleine santé doublé de magnifiques yeux verts qui attend avec impatience la famille qui lui ouvrira son cur pour la vie après une adoption ratée !

Il est castré, identifié par puce électronique (250268710104925), vacciné et testé FIV+/FELV-
Une participation financière est demandée pour l'adoption
Actuellement en famille d'accueil à Beaumont le Roger (27), adoptable partout en France, co-voit organisé par l'asso

Pour postuler, Samantha 03 86 58 28 15  ou handicats.adoptions@gmail.com

*HANDI'CATS* 
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et* 
*placement de chats et chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades*
*Forum : www.handicats.forumgratuit.org


**
*

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## zessouille

Personne ne s'intéresse à mon Chouchou   ::  ? 

Soren est en fa chez moi, nous somme tous les deus prets à répondre à toutes les questions que vous
auriez envie de nous poser !!

A bientot alors    ::  !!!

----------


## papillon60000

"Donc pour les nouvelles : Soren a bien la forme, a son quart d'heure de folie tous les soirs. Il joue avec les ratoux, boude un peu quand je le gronde si il y va un peu fort.

Une amie est venue avec ses deux jeunes enfants, aucun soucis, Soren a été adorable !

Je sens bien qu'il aimerait une présence chatouneresque....Il pourrait passer des heures à me faire la toilette des bras, mais j'abrège souvent la séance parce que la langue rapeuse, au bout d'un momenr, ça fait super mal !!

Et toujours aussi bavard et calin ! promis des photos bientot !!!"

----------


## zessouille

Je remonte pour mon P'tit Soren!

Il est là, à faire dodo à coté de moi sur le canapé, certain qu'une famille est là
quelque part pour lui ! C'est un chat très présent , qui a de grandes conversations, qui comprend 
le "non" et apprend vite à ne pas faire de betises.

Alors, oui il est noir, mais il a un poil brillant, des yeux magnifiques et non il ne m'a jamais porté malheur !!
Oui, il est FIV+ , mais il est en pleine santé et très joueur  !! 

Il vous attend !!!  ::

----------


## cecile625

UP pour cette bouille à bisous!!  :: 
Soren est jeune, visiblement super sympa, ouvrez lui votre porte, vous ne le regretterez pas!

Post fait sur assistance féline  :: 
http://assistance-feline.bb-fr.com/t...alins-49#14340

----------


## papillon60000

Chouchou va bien, 

il est un peu à la diète car monsieur me fait du gras !!

----------


## AnneSo57

soren attend toujours !

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## zessouille

allez les gens ! un chat ok rats, c'est quand meme pas banal !!  ::

----------


## papillon60000

" Des nouvelles de Soren ! 

Comme d'habitude la vie suit son cours avec un chat aussi sympa ! 

J'ai du m'absenter pendant plusieurs jours et mon père a absolument voulu le prendre chez eux.
Il a été perdu pendant un petit moment, passant son temps à l'étage -avec les ratous- puis 
s'est détendu. Il a été bien chouchouté , faisant les siestes avec mon père  Il se passe un
truc entre eux , si ma mère n'était pas aussi récalcitrante, je crois qu'il serait devenu le chat de
la famille (et c'est pas faute d'insister) . 

En revenant , Soren semblait content de me retrouver et de retrouver son chez lui mais les premiers 
jours il s'est fait des plaies de léchage, un peu comme il a fait les premieres semaines quand il est arrivé 
chez moi en mars.... je pense qu'il a fait ça parce que chez mes parents il avait de la compagnie
tout le temps et là il se retrouvait de nouveau seul quand j'étais au travail  

Là monsieur est content, je suis en arret de travail pour 3 jours , il ne me lache pas d'une semelle !
Je pense qu'il lui faut une famille très présente, ou alors un autre chat dans la famille !

J'essaie de prendre de nouvelles photos sympas prochainement !"

----------


## Houitie

Et avec les chiens comment est il?

----------


## papillon60000

comme noté sa FA n'a pas de chien donc difficile de savoir...

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

"grande discussion avec les ratous (des fois j'ai peur qu'ils complotent un coup 
d'état contre moi pour avoir plus de croquettes ) "



"Une de ses passions, la télévision ! surtout les émissions avec des animaux"

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

"Coucou tout le monde !

Chouchou Soren va bien !
C'est fou ce que la vie est simple avec ce petit chat, et que personne ne s'intéresse à lui...
Il sait toujours choisir les lieux les plus confortables, il mange bien , est propre, et il est toujours
aussi calin, vive les ronrons !!! Il parait qu'il discute un peu moins, j'avoue que je ne m'en rends
pas trop compte avec l'habitude !

Il faut que je prenne de nouvelles photos, l'appareil est en charge !

A bientot"

----------


## papillon60000

toujours personne pour cette belle panthère adorable ? il aime bien les enfants en plus !

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Up pour Soren
On a trouvé des adoptants pour sa bande de copains fiv sortis pratiquement en meme temps sans filet
Rohan, Bouli, groscharoux tous chez des supers adoptants
Il faut avouer que toos sont passsés aussi par de super FA telle que Zezouille qui lui a sauvé la vie en le prenant au pied levé sous son aile
Soren est magnifique en plus c est le plus jeune de la bande

----------


## papillon60000

"Bonsoir tout le monde !
Soren va très bien ! il a fait un petit séjour de vacances chez mes parents et, comme 
d'habitude, tout s'est très bien passé ! 
Monsieur a SA chaise attitrée d'où il regarde à la fenêtre et se pose pendant les repas familiaux.
Monsieur a SA place près de mon père pendant la sieste du début d'après midi et pour la soirée sur le canapé. Juste un petit bémol : mes parents ne voulent pas que Soren dorme avec eux donc ils fermaient la porte de leur chambre, ce qui faisait pleurer de désespoir mon pauvre loulou qui allait donc squatter le lit de mon frère 
Il avait l'air d’être un peu tristoune de rentrer à l'appart, vu que je suis absente toute la journée pendant le boulot.... Et comme la dernière fois que j'avais laissé Soren chez mes parents, quand ils sont venus me rendre visite, limite ils ont dit bonjour à Soren avant moi!!
J'essai toujours de les convaincre de l'adopter mais rien à faire, pffffff"

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

Quelques nouvelles de Soren, qui avait quelques soucis de santé. Donc après visite chez le véto voici les nouvelles :

_Plus de peur que de mal, il s'agirait d'un cordon graisseux au niveau de la chaîne mammaire qui se serait densifié. Il faut que je surveille quand meme s'il y a une évolution.
Par contre on reprend le zylkene car il refait du léchage de stress sur le ventre et comme il tousse un peu et qu'il n'est pas net au niveau respi, antibio en prévention vu qu'il est fiv et du catmalt pour voir si ce n'est pas juste des boules de poils qui le gène.
Voilà, je suis rassurée quand meme !_ Bonne soirée,

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

toujours là notre adorable noiraud ok rats !

----------


## papillon60000

"Soren va bien, on est un peu en conflits en ce moment parce qu'il a décidé 
qu'il n'était plus essentiel de faire son pipi dans la litière mais à 2 cm de celle-ci.
Quand je suis présente il y va mais quand je suis absente ou quand je dors, c'est en
systématique.... j'ai essayé différents types de litière, j'ai essayé de mettre plusieurs bacs...rien
n' y fait ! là j'ai changé la litière de place (à contrecœur puisque maintenant elle se trouve dans ma pièce de vie) et depuis 3 jours ça a l'air d'aller.
je pense qu'il me fait payer mon absence et sa solitude, mais il faut bien que j'aille
travailler s'il veut manger le p'tit rigolo! Il lui faut vraiment une famille qui l'adopterai et qui
soit plus présente que moi, ou même avec d'autres chats je pense que ça irait mieux."

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

Soren qui attend son calin du matin

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

:Pom pom girl: adopté enfin  :Pom pom girl: notre noiraud
bonne route loulou

----------


## papillon60000

malheureusement Soren revient à l'adoption et est de retour au siège de l'asso depuis quelques semaines...
P'tit loulou cherche donc sa famille pour la vie (la bonne cette fois)

Soren le nounours, égal à lui même, un exemple de tranquillité de et gentillesse !



Avec Hola :

----------


## SarahC

J'ai dû rater un truc. Il avait été adopté par la FA, ou qqn d'autre ? Et il est revenu au siège de l'asso, c'est bien cela ?

----------


## papillon60000

il avait été adopté par des adoptants et revient à l'adoption
il est actuellement au siège de l'asso

----------


## papillon60000

une brochette de noirauds !

----------


## papillon60000

alors, n'est-il pas beau notre panthère dans la jungle sécurisée ?!

----------


## papillon60000

toujours personne, ni adoptants ni FA...

----------


## papillon60000

"Ce soir, je fais la tournee des medicaments comme tous les soirs, et comme tous les soirs je dois aller courir après Helion dans l'enclos pour lui donner son traitement qui touche a sa fin.
Je me suis assise, les 3 comprimés posés a côté de moi et Helion sur les genoux, je lui en donne un et quand je tend la main pour en attraper un autre ... je vois Soren me gober le cacheton
Il a gober tout rond les 2 !! J'hallucine ... D'habitude je les met en hauteur mais comme Hélion en a marre des traitement j'ai voulu m'asseoir et le prendre sur moi pour le rassurer ...
Bon pas de panique ce sont des antibios, ils ne sont pas dangereux pour lui, du tout, mais alors franchement, on a du mal a donner a certains, et lui il bouffe ca comme des smarties !!
Voilà le coupable juste après, l'air de rien "

----------


## papillon60000

"Regardez moi ce TOMBEUR !!
Et AUCUNE demande d'adoption pour lui ?? Franchement !
C'est un AMOUR, il lui faudrait juste une maison juste pour lui... C'est pas trop demandé !!"

----------


## papillon60000

"En voilà un qui n'a pas froid aux yeux, il est beau, et il le sait 

Soren est très gentil mais un brin dominant avec les autres chats, il recherche toujours lui aussi sa famille en tant que chat unique, il est FIV+, adorable d'amour et de câlins, il a un physique particulier et bien à lui, il a connu une adoption ratée après la fourrière, il est temps pour lui de se poser, c'est un chat qui vaut le coup d'être connu.

Alors nous savons, il est noir, plus très jeune, FIV+ et en plus peu sociable avec les autres chats (il s'entend cependant avec les chiens et les NACS), mais bon, si quelqu'un se penchait sur lui, et souhaitait même, le rencontrer, il tomberait amoureux au premier câlin, c'est certain !"

----------


## papillon60000

avec ses potes (Soren est devant)

----------


## papillon60000

"Soren est à l'association depuis 4 ans ! 4 longues années, où il a déjà essuyer l'échec d'une adoption, où il a poser ses valises à la chatterie de l'association malheureusement il n'y a pas sa place, Soren c'est un exclusif, il veut son pôpa ou sa môman pour lui tout seul, avec les humains ? UN AMOUR !
Un GROS nounours PLEIN de tendresse et de douceur, qui présente sans aucune peur ni rancœur son pelage ultra épais pour que vous veniez y fourrer votre nez ...
Il est FIV+, est noir et a eu 6 ans en Mars, ET ALORS ??
Pensez à lui, si vous cherchez un chat adorable et qui aura plein d'histoire à vous raconter ...
Il recherche une famille d'accueil ou d'adoption pour la vie, partout en France !"

!

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## lolagilb

Bonjour, je trouve votre Loulou très touchant. Vous recherchez une fa dans toute la France ou uniquement à proximité de chez vous ? 
Merci d'avance

----------


## papillon60000

dans toute la France, après questionnaire et pré-visite  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

J espère que Soren va enfin trouver sa famille. Je me souviens très bien de Soren en sortant de fourrière.

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

Ca fera 5 ans en Février que Soren est avec nous, et c'est je crois, la première fois qu'il pose pour Halloween ! Voilà qui est rectifié, il s'est pointé tout seul sur le décor alors la photo est pas fofolle, car "il ne faisait que passer"

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Quelle tristesse que Soren n ait toujours pas trouvé d adoptant, depuis le temps! Je me souviens encore très bien de lui quand je l ai déposé à la cotraineuse destination Angers chez sa FA d'origine alors qu il sortait de fourrière. C est un magnifique chat câlin  qui mérite tant de trouver une famille.
Personne pour lui?

----------


## papillon60000

il a été adopté, pendant presque un an et ça a foiré...
depuis, personne ne s'intéresse à lui : noir, plus jeunôt, dominant et FIV...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Allez hop, un coup de pouce, un coup de pub pour Soren
 :: Il est allé réclamer des câlins à Jeane Manson invitée au sein de l association Handicats
C est pas rien ca! 
Ouvrez vos yeux, ouvrez votre porte à ce gentil chat qui a besoin d un foyer
Ca fait trop longtemps qu il vous attend...

----------


## papillon60000

"Notre beau Soren, toujours a l'adoption, pris en charge en Février 2012, il vient malheureusement de "fêter" ses 4 années au sein de l'association ...
Il est noir, il est adulte, il est FIV, et alors ?? C'est un AMOUR, un gros nounours avide de câlins, les visiteurs ne remarquent que lui, car c'est un pot de colle et un expressif.
Il a besoin d'une maison où il sera le seul chat car il n'aime pas partager sa litière, il aime les chiens et les autres animaux, adore les enfants et a impérativement besoin d'un canapé ou d'un lit pour ... pratiquer son activité préférée !"

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

5 ans déjà que Soren a échappé à l euthanasie en fourrière, mais toujours pas une famille pour lui  :: 
C'est un chat doux, adorable , proche de l humain. Personne pour lui offrir un foyer?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Soren est noir? so what?
Non, les chats noirs ne se ressemblent PAS, et ils sont tous splendides!

Soren est fiv et a 7 ans? et alors?
Savez vous combien de FIV nous avons sorti de fourrière?
qui ont été adoptés en chat unique ou  vivant avec des congénères fiv ou non fiv?
qui ont aujourd'hui plus de 10 ans et en pleine forme?
Et bien je ne les compte plus, car ce sont des chats comme les autres

Regardez les aujourd'hui, ils ont 10 ans et plus,  ils sont juste porteurs du virus, n'ont pas développé la maladie; il sont bien vivants, n'ont pas de soins particuliers et heureux dans leur foyer 
CASPER 
ROHAN


Alors qui se lance pour adopter Soren et lui permettre d être le plus heureux des chats?

----------


## babou93

je confirme, Rohan bientot 12 ans et en pleine forme. Calins, joueur et très gourmand. Je ne connaissais pas le FIV avant d'avoir adopté Bouli et Rohan. Pour moi il n'y a aucune différence avec un chat non FIV. Ici avec sa copine non FIV

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci BABOU

Vous voyez une difference entre ces 2 chats?
Moi je vois juste que Rohan fait des câlins à Kaleshi et que celle ci en profite bien.

Rohan a 10 ans de plus que Kaleshi , Rohan est FIV et  Kaleshi non, ET ALORS?


SOREN UN BON GROS NOUNOURS AU COEUR TENDRE COMME TOI MERITE UN ADOPTANT

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Un petit coup de pouce, un petit coup de chance pour Soren.
C'est un chat hyper affectueux, facile à vivre, qui recherche juste un adoptant pour ne partager que des moments de plaisir

----------


## NoémieBelligCandule

Ouiii, UP pour cette bouille d'amour toute ronde toute pleine d'amûr, avec cette allure de bisounours!  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

C est la rentrée

Quelqu'un pour m'adopter?

----------


## jujulilas

Il est vraiment magnifique en tout cas ♥♥

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

"hey, mes adoptants ou ma FA, zêtes où ?? je vous attends !"

----------


## papillon60000

un arbre à chats !
Soren et les copains Arthur et Yao

----------


## Liberterre

Bonsoir. Soren pourrait il vivre en appartement avec un compagnon lapin en liberté? J'habite au 5ème étage avec balcon mais j'en interdis l'accès   car j'ai trop peur du risque de chutes  . Je sais que c'est dur pour un chat mais je n'ai eu que 2 minets jusqu'à présent et tous 2 addicts au saut en parachute (sans parachute). Ce qui a failli m'occasionner quelques crises cardiaques... Je suis jeune retraitée et très présente à la maison pour mes bébés (1 lapin, 2 cobayes, 1 hamster, 1 canari). À part mon lapin les autres sont en cage bien sûr !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Ce serait formidable Liberterre. Je laisse Papillon 6000 bénévole de l association Handi'cats vous répondre et prendre contact avec vous et si ce n est déjà fait, Soren peut être certainement testé préalablement en presence d'un lapin puisque l association en récupère aussi. Soren est un chat adorable et ca fait des années qu il attend son tour pour être adopté.

----------


## Liberterre

Ce serait super si le merveilleux Soren appréciait la compagnie d'un lapinou (et la mienne au passage!) 
Personnellement je suis mamie gâteau, très fusionnelle avec mes nanimos  et il y a toujours une tite place au chaud sur mon lit pour passer la nuit au plus près de môman . Et j'ai ma petite fille à la maison également qui aime les animaux et apprécierait beaucoup sa présence.
J'espère que ça va marcher pour le pti loup.

----------


## girafe

Bonjour liberterre et merci de vous intéresser a Soren!

Je vous invite a contacter directement Samantha ( notre responsable adoptions) au 03 86 58 28 15 ouhandicats.adoptions@gmail.com. Elle pourra répondre a vos questions et vous donner toutes les informations sur Soren (Surtoutlaissez un message avec vos coordonnées si elle ne répond pas, ellevous rappellera quand elle le pourra) 

Merci et bonne journée  :Smile: 
(Marie pour handicats)

----------


## papillon60000

j'ajoute que Soren a vécu avec des rats, donc à priori ok NACs
par contre, l'asso demande la sécurisation des balcon/fenêtres, c'est qd même sympa de pouvoir ouvrir sans inquiétude !

----------


## Liberterre

Bonsoir je vais contacter l'association ce weekend. Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils !

----------


## SarahC

GENIAL !! Si tout se passe bien, le super SOREN aura ENFIN sa famille rien qu'à lui par papa Noël !!! Je me reconnecte exprès, je viens peu, mais qd j'ai vu l'alerte, je me suis dit ENFIIIIIN !!! C'est bouclé ou encore en attente ? 
La sécurisation est en cours, j'imagine ? 
Ce serait tellement merveilleux, depuis le temps que j'espère cela pour notre rescapé de fourrière !!!

----------


## Liberterre

Bonsoir ! Le questionnaire est en route et l'entreprise doit passer lundi matin pour le devis. L'artisan a l'air aussi pressé que moi de commencer les travaux  ::  mais pas pour les mêmes raisons  ::  !!!
Mon appart va devenir un palace, enfin au moins déjà le balcon. On a plus qu'à prier pour que Soren apprécie mon lapin autrement qu'en civet. Lapinou a commandé un clapier d'intérieur tout confort pour Noël. J'aimerais qu'il ait le temps d'en profiter un ti peu  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Soren bientôt adopté???

----------


## melusine23

Aloooooors ? Je trépigne d'impatience...

----------


## aurore27

des nouvelles ?

----------


## Liberterre

Alors Samantha et moi avons bien discuté. Soren LE magnifique LE merveilleux LE plus que parfait, ne viendra pas à la maison  ::  :: .
 Nous sommes tombées d'accord sur le fait que s'il ne se plaisait pas chez moi qui habite loin de l'association, ce serait un nouveau traumatisme pour lui qui a déjà connu un échec lors d'une précédente adoption, et une complication pour le remmener. J'en suis réellement désolée car j'étais tombée raide de ce beau nounours mais je pars du principe que ce sont les personnes qui le connaissent le mieux qui peuvent décider en connaissance de cause de ce qui est bon pour lui. 
Je lui fais 1000 bisous et j'espère que ceux ci le porteront vers sa famille idéale.
Je me souviens d'une vieille petite chienne qui traînait dans un refuge depuis des mois et chaque jour je consultais le site en priant pour qu'elle n'y soit plus. Un jour j'en ai eu marre de voir que personne ne la regardait et j'ai téléphoné pour la réserver. J'ai dit "si personne ne s'est proposé pour elle d'ici quinze jours, je viens la chercher".Et le lendemain, quelqu'un l'a adoptée!! Vous ne pouvez pas imaginer ma joie!!
C'est tout ce que je souhaite à notre Soren national. 
Cela dit, nous continuons à chercher Samantha et moi, si un autre protégé au profil moins sensible pourrait convenir chez handi'cats. Il n'y a pas d'urgence puisque l'entreprise chargée de la sécurisation de mon balcon n'a pas pu encore passer.
 ::

----------


## melusine23

Quelle déception... 5 ans après sa sortie de fourrière...

Il faudrait donc préciser dans son annonce que son adoption ne peut avoir lieu qu'à proximité du siège de l'association.

 Merci pour les nouvelles Liberterre.

----------


## Liberterre

On va dire plutôt dans le nord, surtout si l'adoptant ne peut se déplacer par ses propres moyens, comme moi  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Nous sommes tombées d'accord sur le fait que s'il ne se plaisait pas  chez moi qui habite loin de l'association, ce serait un nouveau  traumatisme pour lui qui a déjà connu un échec lors d'une précédente  adoption,


 Avec des si.............

Dommage pour Soren Oui stipuler dans l'annonce qu'il doit être adopté à côté de votre asso

----------


## Liberterre

Je pense que si l'adoptant se déplace par ses propres moyens c'est plus rassurant pour l'association. Trouver un covoiturage n'est déjà pas facile. C'est un budget supplémentaire, alors si en plus il faut en prévoir un second pour le retour... 
Le Rhône est très loin de l'Eure mais je souhaitais adopter un chat handicapé et à la SPA tous les chats pètent la forme, même les vieux  ::

----------


## melusine23

Dans ce cas, il faut aussi retirer "covoiturage accepté" dans l'annonce de SOREN. Autant lui fermer toutes les portes d'adoption possible tout de suite.
Soren n'est pas un chat handicapé. Il est "juste" FIV+.

----------


## Liberterre

Ça ne fera pas de différence à l'adoption qu'un chat soit catalogué handicapé ou FIV+. C'est un handicap à l'adoption. Je regrette mon Soren que dans ma tête j'appelais déjà "mon gros nounours". Il est là depuis si longtemps et il n'est plus tout jeune...

----------


## Calymone

Bonsoir, si certaines ont des remarques ou des questions a poser, qu'elles n'hésitent pas a le faire aux personnes de l'association Handi'cats directement, histoire d'avoir la version de celles ci et de ne pas nuire ni a la future adoption du loulou, ni a la réputation de l'asso.
Le problème n'est pas la distance mais bien le fait de ne pas avoir de personnes de confiance et connue de l'association pour pouvoir intervenir rapidement en cas d'échec puisque Soren a déjà des antécédants de malpropreté, ce que nous faisons, encore plus quand il y a des risques que cela arrive.
Je serais ravie de pouvoir détailler la situation aux personnes qui chercherons a en savoir plus, sans jugements ni reproches.
Un grand merci a Liberterre pour sa gentillesse.
Alysson, présidente de l'association

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Alysson
je t ai renvoyé un mail en ce sens

----------


## melusine23

> Bonsoir, si certaines ont des remarques ou des questions a poser, qu'elles n'hésitent pas a le faire aux personnes de l'association Handi'cats directement, histoire d'avoir la version de celles ci et de ne pas nuire ni a la future adoption du loulou, ni a la réputation de l'asso.
> Le problème n'est pas la distance mais bien le fait de ne pas avoir de personnes de confiance et connue de l'association pour pouvoir intervenir rapidement en cas d'échec puisque Soren a déjà des antécédants de malpropreté, ce que nous faisons, encore plus quand il y a des risques que cela arrive.
> Je serais ravie de pouvoir détailler la situation aux personnes qui chercherons a en savoir plus, sans jugements ni reproches.
> Un grand merci a Liberterre pour sa gentillesse.
> Alysson, présidente de l'association


Vu qu'on est deux à avoir mis un commentaire, MARIEJOLIE et moi-même, je dois donc faire partie des "certaines". Je ne réponds que pour moi, ne connaissant pas MARIEJOLIE.

Je n'ai rien à dire d'autre que ma déception de voir que l'adoption de Soren n'a pas fonctionné (cf mon message #88) et qu'au vu des explications fournies, son annonce a besoin d'être revue ou précisée ou je ne sais quoi d'autre vu qu'un covoit vers Lyon, c'est quand même pas le plus compliqué. 

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de dire qu'il faut contacter DIRECTEMENT l'association pour faire des remarques ou avoir des informations. J'ai le DROIT d'être déçue pour ce chat de ne pas avoir eu la chance de trouver sa famille, je ne vais pas DIRECTEMENT contacter l'asso pour ça. J'ai réagi sur un post public, d'un forum public en fonction des informations publiques qui s'y trouvaient. Point. Quel rapport avec le fait de "nuire à l'adoption du loulou et à la réputation de l'asso" ? A quel moment y a eu nuisance quant à la réputation de l'asso ? 

Sans jugement ni reproche, bonne continuation à Soren et à l'association.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Bonjour Calymone .
Je ne dirais pas mieux que Mélusine




> Le problème n'est pas la distance mais bien le fait de ne pas avoir de  personnes de confiance et connue de l'association pour pouvoir  intervenir rapidement en cas d'échec puisque Soren a déjà des  antécédants de malpropreté, ce que nous faisons, encore plus quand il y a  des risques que cela arrive.


Donc peut être indiquer dans le titre que Soren n'est adoptable que dans le 27 car je pense que les personnes qui connaissent votre asso sont surtout dans votre département
Aussi, le post date de 2012 et tout le monde ne lit pas toutes les pages

Moi-même je n'avais pas vu pour ses soucis de malpropreté antérieurs

Je quitte ce post en espérant un magnifique Noel à ce magnifique chat

----------


## Calymone

Une fois de plus il n'a jamais été dis que Soren ne serait adoptable que dans notre département, quand c'est le cas nous le notons dans le post.
Nous sommes une association a action nationale, nous avons donc des membres et des personnes de confiance un peu partout en France, qui peuvent rapidement intervenir en cas de soucis chez l'adoptant ou la famille d'accueil (puisque ca arrive...) ce qui n'est pas le cas ici, puisque nous n'avons personne de nos connaissances proche qui habite proche de Liberterre.
Maintenant il y a des infos que nous n'avions pas, et que nous avons désormais, a nous donc d'en discuter.
Merci a tous.

----------


## NoémieBelligCandule

Bonsoir, 

Je suis depuis longtemps le post de Soren, je pensais à lui ce soir, je me demandais : une solution a-t-elle été trouvée? La piste d'adoption par Liberterre a-t-elle abouti? 
Ou la recherche d'adoptants est-elle relancée?

J'aime beaucoup ce ptit père, je serais ravie pour lui si il trouvait enfin son foyer!  :Smile: 

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.

----------


## doriant

Moi je comprends pas le concept, parce qu'il faudrait des membres de confiance de l'asso prets a intervenir en cas de pb chez l'adoptant ou la fa, de fait on refuse une adoption isolée du chat, pour resultat de le voir finir sa vie a l'asso, ainsi c super plus benefique et secure pr lui de rater a coup sur sa vie pr eviter une possibilité d'echec? Combien de chances lui sont passées a coté ainsi qu'a d'autres avec ce principe, combien lui en reste 'til avec l'age et les ennuis de santé s'accumulant ? Moi vraiment ca me choque d'autant qu'il yaurait d'autres alternatives pr palier a l'eloignement comme exiger des nouvelles regulieres tant que l'adoption n'est pas definitive, et que ce principe ne vaut rien attendu que les gens sont encore libres de demenager ds un trou perdu après. Des gens de confiance yen a ailleurs et ds d'autres assos, pr moi cet argument ne doit pas primer sur son insertion et tenir compte au contraire de la realité urgente de sa situation. Jsuis qu'un simple utilisateur du forum, sans cursus associatif il est vrai, mais je donne quand meme mon avis.

----------


## papillon60000

eh bien, ce serait bien que ceux qui n'y connaissent rien ni en placements ni concernant ce chat en particulier, s'abstiennent de polluer son post adoption, ça devient pénible...
l'asso est seule décisionnaire et c'est comme ça (et l'asso c'est plusieurs personnes je précise)

----------


## papillon60000

petit mot d'ordre général de notre présidente :

"Je voudrais faire un petit rappel parce que y'en a marre ...
Quand vous appelez pour l'adoption d'un Handi'cats en particulier et que nos conditions de placements ou les besoins de l'animal ne vous plaisent pas, c'est totalement inutile de faire un scandale, d'insulter voir même de MENACER Samantha, Cécile ou d'autres membres de l'équipe ! 
=> Allez voir ailleurs ! Des refuges qui sont plus flexibles il y en a a la pelle, chacun ses conditions et chacun ses choix, nous avons mis en place les nôtres a cause de notre vécut et afin de prendre le moins de risques possible, qu'ils soient comportementaux ou physiques, c'est un choix qui est totalement assumé, point. Ces conditions ne changeront pas sous prétexte que vous êtes madame untel, que vous rameniez toute votre famille pour nous pêter la tronche ou que vous avez de beaux yeux, inutile de partir dans un monologue et de menacer de nous faire de la pub, ca ne nous touche pas, et ca n'apportera aucune aide aux animaux soyez en surs !
Les gens qui nous contactent préfèrent se battre bec et ongle pour un beau chat parfois jusqu'à insulter ou menacer, mais pourquoi faire ? Des animaux a adopter voir même a sauver il y en a des dizaines de millier et je ne parle pas du nombre d'associations, refuges et fondations qu'il y a dans le monde ! Alors pourquoi vouloir se venger sur nous ? Qu'est ce que ca apportera aux animaux ?
L'association va fêter ses 7 ans cette année et cela fait presque 10 ans que je fais parti du monde de la protection animale et associatif, les gens pensent que les menaces vont effacer tout ce que j'ai vu, tout ce que les animaux subissent ici et là ? Si vous ou votre environnement ne convient pas a cet animal, ce n'est pas de notre faute et c'est uniquement dans l'intérêt de l'animal, ce n'est pas personnel non plus et personne n'a dit que pour autant vous étiez de mauvais adoptants, une fois de plus c'est une question d'adoption, pas d'égo démesuré. 
Egalement si vous faites des dons pour une association, c'est avec le coeur, pas en contrepartie de quelque chose, si vous n'êtes pas d'accord avec notre façon de fonctionner ou nos conditions de placement, je vous invite a ne pas en faire plutôt que de venir nous le reprocher ensuite...
Heureusement nous avons des adoptants en or, et aussi des gens suffisamment réfléchis pour comprendre que nous n'avons pas tous le même point de vue mais qu'on peut quand même vivre en adultes bien élevés et intelligents. Il faut de tout pour faire un monde.
On ne détient peut être pas le record du nombre d'adoptions a l'année et alors ?? Je vais vous dire même, on en est fiers ! C'est ce qui prouve qu'on est en accord avec notre vision des choses et le résultat est là, très très peu de retours d'adoption, il se comptent sur les doigts d'une seule main, ça veut bien dire que le temps que nous passons, nous bénévoles, a connaitre nos animaux, leurs besoins leurs habitudes, et le soins que nous mettons a trouver la bonne famille pour le bon loulou porte ses fruits.
Faire beaucoup plus d'adoptions ne changerait de toute façon pas notre nombre de prises en charge puisque les finances, la taille et l'agencement des locaux ainsi que le nombre de petites mains humaines qui nous aident rentrent également en compte et nous ne pourrions de toute façon pas faire plus.
Ce qu'on fait on le fait pour les animaux, il n'existe pas de famille parfaite mais les animaux eux le sont tous a leur manière, c'est tout ce qu'il y a a garder en mémoire, le reste ...
Merci a tous d'être arrivé jusqu'au bout du coup de gueule, pensez a eux, c'est tout ce qu'on vous demande.
Alysson"

----------


## papillon60000

"Soren le vampire est parmi nous
Il a 8 ans, est FIV+ mais une superbe dentition !"

----------


## Calymone

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Je suis depuis longtemps le post de Soren, je pensais à lui ce soir, je me demandais : une solution a-t-elle été trouvée? La piste d'adoption par Liberterre a-t-elle abouti? 
> Ou la recherche d'adoptants est-elle relancée?
> 
> J'aime beaucoup ce ptit père, je serais ravie pour lui si il trouvait enfin son foyer! 
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


Bonjour, oui normalement c'est en cours, a priori la personne a des soucis pour sécuriser donc pour le moment c'est en attente.
On ne manquera pas de donner des nouvelles quand tout sera confirmé  :: 
Merci.

----------


## papillon60000

bien, vu les derniers éléments, Soren attend toujours sa famille pour la vie...
comme quoi, ça valait le coup s'attendre 6 mois pour... rien
il y a des chats qui ont vraiment un mauvais karma !

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Bonjour,

Cela n'a pas marché avec la personne qui devait sécuriser son balcon ? Dommage.

----------


## papillon60000

visiblement non, d'autant que ce n'est en plus toujours pas sécurisé, manifestement d'autres choses sont prioritaires, bref, passons...

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

"Notre magnifique Soren a vu le vétérinaire hier puisqu'il a perdu du poids en quelques semaines. Il a un bilan sanguin de jeune homme, mais la gorge et le fond des gencives rouges, il est donc sous traitement.
Toujours adorable et toujours a la recherche de sa famille, enfin, pour la vie, en tant que chat unique car il n'aime pas partager "

----------


## papillon60000

​

----------


## papillon60000

notre Soren est parti...  :: 
il était hospitalisé mais son état c'était fortement dégradé pendant la nuit, à cause de son FIV (péricardite et pleurésie) et il est parti ce midi, il a baissé les pattes pour toujours...
tellement triste qu'une famille ne lui aie pas offert une 2ème chance après son retour d'adoption, comme quoi noir, FIV et adulte c'est un handicap, quoi qu'on en dise !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Soren
Suis tellement triste  :: .
 7ans que tu étais sorti de fourrière, aucun adoptant depuis et aujourd'hui tu meurs.

----------


## papillon60000

il a été adopté pendant presque 1 an...
et réservé aussi pdt 6 mois pour rien...

----------


## melusine23

Je suis vraiment très triste d'apprendre le décès de Soren, que j'ai essayé de suivre quasiment de sa sortie de fourrière il y a fort longtemps. RIP petit cœur de chat, j'espère que tu as eu de jolis moments avant de partir même si tu n'as pas eu ta famille à toi.

----------


## jujulilas

Beaucoup de peine... :: 
Pauvre loulou, vraiment pas de chance... Des hauts, des bas, des joies, des bonheurs, des vides... des adoptions ratées ou pas adaptées au bien-être de chacun...

Difficile d'être insensible à ce joli pèpère et a sa triste vie.

Sois heureux d'où tu es, et veilles sur ceux qui t'ont aimé et accompagné sur cette longue route ♥

----------

